# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  "Невский блюз" vs VAD

## VAD

песня "Милый, дорогой..."
авторы: "Невский блюз" (поет Маша)
аранжировка: ваш покорный слуга

http://multi-up.com/160303

----------


## Mazaykina

Ребятаааа!!! Какой кайф!!!!!!!!!!! Слов нет.  :Ok:  :Ok:  
Песня такая энергетичная! Машунь, исполнение- на 5+, Вадик, ты как всегда- НА ВЫСОТЕ! Уверена. твоя аранжировка дала песне новые краски. 
СПАСИБО ребята!!!

----------


## biay1

> песня "Милый, дорогой..."


Спасибо! Очень хорошо! Пригрел в своей фонотеке! :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## ahmaria

*Mazaykina*,
 Мариночка, спасибо за теплые слова! Я пишу песни не так давно, поэтому вдвойне приятно, что понравилось.
*biay1*,
Спасибо! Все вышесказанные благодарности и вам адресую тоже!

----------


## MOPO

> песня "Милый, дорогой..."
> авторы: "Невский блюз" (поет Маша)
> аранжировка: ваш покорный слуга


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  
Замечательное содружество: Санкт-Петербург - Белгород

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> песня "Милый, дорогой..."
> авторы: "Невский блюз" (поет Маша)
> аранжировка: ваш покорный слуга
> 
> http://multi-up.com/160303


 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## ast1

> песня "Милый, дорогой..."


Ща послушаем! :Aga: 
Вобщем принимайте ,что кому сами разбирайте. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Понравилось!
Вад- красавЕц! :Ha: 
Маша ,хороша песня и исполнение! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## ahmaria

*Malina sladkaja*,
 Спасибо!
*ast1*,
 Аркадий, очень приятно, что нашел время послушать наш совместный опус.:smile: Вдвойне приятно, что понравилось.

----------


## VAD

Аркаш, привет!
Спасибо!  :Pivo:

----------


## Натаха Шмель

Машечка,Вад, ребята!!!! :Vah: Молодцы, хорошая работа, мне очень понравилось!!!Респт и уважуха!!! :Ok:  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Petrakov

Красавцы! Радуйте нас дальше своим творчеством!  :Ok:

----------


## VAD

*Натаха Шмель*,
*Petrakov*,
 спасибо!

----------


## мусяня

*ahmaria*,
Маша!!!Послушала песню-КЛАСС!!!!Очень хорошо! :Ok: 
*VAD*,
Вадюша,умница!!!Мне всегда нравилось как ты работаешь и мыслишь.Ваше содружество замечательное!!! :Ok: 

пы.сы.Вад,песню получила:wink:

----------


## VAD

Спасибо, Ленчик!
Жду исполнения с нетерпением! :wink:

----------


## ast1

> Аркаш, привет!


Привет привет! :Pivo:  Хорошо завернул аранжировку,вкусно. :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> песня "Милый, дорогой..."


Заслушалась... Кофе остыл... Молодцы! :Ok:  :Aga:  ОЧЕНЬ хорошо!

----------


## ahmaria

*Натаха Шмель*,
*мусяня*,
 Большое-пребольшое спасибо! Вы же знаете, как важны слова одобрения от коллег!
Это не первая наша совместная работа, думаю, имеет смысл выложить сюда еще что- нибудь. Вы будете удивлены, как все может быть разнообразно.:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*
*Alenajazz*,
 Спасибо! Очень приятно было прочитать такой отзыв.:smile:

----------


## VAD

Маш, только дай, пожалуйста, мне вокал предыдущих работ... :wink:

----------


## бригантина

Класс!!!!!!!!!!!
МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Машуле 
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: (Хугарден) Вадиму

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*VAD*,
 Прикольно, молодцы!!! :Ok: ...Бас очень понравился, наверное LiquidInstrument? Очень похоже по эффекту и приёму.

----------


## Papa

> песня "Милый, дорогой..."
> авторы: "Невский блюз" (поет Маша)
> аранжировка: ваш покорный слуга
> 
> http://multi-up.com/160303


Клево! :Ok:  :flower: 
Антидаву-отдельный респект! :Ok:  :Pivo: 
Молодцы!:smile:

----------


## ahmaria

*VAD*,
 Да, ладно, можно и в нашем варианте сведения. Не так уж и плохо сделано, обижаешь.:wink:
*бригантина*,
*Kot-dobryi*,
*Papa*,
 Спасибо большущее за внимание и добрые слова в наш адрес. Всем  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Marshalov

Спасибо за песню.Может быть ещё что-нибудь выставите?

----------


## VAD

конечно:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/663557
кстати, наша первая совместная работа...
Маш, не возражаешь?

А когда я услышу "Полет души"?

----------


## ahmaria

*VAD*,
 Конечно, не возражаю.:smile:
"Полет души" пока в работе.

----------


## мусяня

*ahmaria*,
*VAD*,
Ребята,послушала,"Сонет"- :Ok: 
Мне очень понравилаась песня.Очень!
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## ahmaria

*мусяня*,
 Спасибо. Мы тоже очень любим эту песню. И слова, и музыку, и, естественно, аранжировку.:smile:

----------


## VAD

*мусяня*,
 Ленусь, спасибо!  :flower: 
*ahmaria*,
 хитрюги... :biggrin:

----------


## бригантина

Ах, как же красиво!!! :Ok:

----------


## ahmaria

*бригантина*,
 Спасибо, Лена! :flower:

----------

